# Women Like Sex, Darnit!



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a misandrist, but sometimes men annoy me.

ANNOYANCE #1
In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms." I was so mad. I was fuming. I wanted to say something, but nothing came to mind, but luckily someone replied something like "I guess you don't have much sex" and everyone cheered, so I felt better.

ANNOYANCE #2
In a men's forum, someone asked how to get better at sex. At least two men said something like "Just focus on you and she will feel what you feel" ... I don't think I've heard such bullocks in months!!

Why is female sexual pleasure so ... DISREGARDED?!


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

dottywine said:


> ANNOYANCE #2
> In a men's forum, someone asked how to get better at sex. At least two men said something like "Just focus on you and she will feel what you feel" ... I don't think I've heard such bullocks in months!!


Wtf?!
Now I want to kick someone in the balls. 

(It's an experiment. $20 says *I* won't feel nauseous at all afterward, even if he's writhing on the ground.)


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Fear of women, resulting in blistering ignorance, manifesting as selfish and stupid fucking ideas about women. I think that young men should be educated about the fact that women are also human beings just like them, nothing more, nothing less. Instead, women are perceived as these unknowable creatures shrouded in mystery, who they have to learn to even talk to, so that they can one day 'get' a woman. (Its even subtly in the language, how alienated they feel from women as human beings. They are just these hot commodities to acquire).


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

dottywine said:


> I don't want to sound like a misandrist, but sometimes men annoy me.


You don't, mainly because you're annoyed at the social conditioning many, if not most, men still have.



> ANNOYANCE #1
> In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms." I was so mad. I was fuming. I wanted to say something, but nothing came to mind, but luckily someone replied something like "I guess you don't have much sex" and everyone cheered, so I felt better.


This person was most likely rather immature, and probably quite young as well. Not that it excuses such a stupid opinion.



> ANNOYANCE #2
> In a men's forum, someone asked how to get better at sex. At least two men said something like "Just focus on you and she will feel what you feel" ... I don't think I've heard such bullocks in months!!


Either trolls, or misogynists who don't see sex as something pleasurable for women. They probably still have the Victorian mindset that women have sex just to please men.



> Why is female sexual pleasure so ... DISREGARDED?!


Because sex is seen as a pleasure for men - women are only there to serve the man, to make sure he gets pleasure from sexual intercourse. This is one of society's many idiotic concepts that have been drilled into people for centuries.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

dottywine said:


> ANNOYANCE #2
> In a men's forum, someone asked how to get better at sex. At least two men said something like "Just focus on you and she will feel what you feel" ... I don't think I've heard such bullocks in months!!


Something tells me these guys (and others of their ilk described in your post) do a lot of "focusing on you" if yaknamean. Their sexual selfishness and chauvinism comes from them not being able to please women in the first place due to their mindsets, which leads to scant repeat performances. Ironic how those that tend to be the loudest about this sort of thing are no doubt those with the least practical experience. But they gotta keep up that macho front, brah.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

dottywine said:


> ANNOYANCE #1
> In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms."


The correct response to that would have been:

"Well then dude, you need to go take lessons before you have sex again, because it sounds like you did it all wrong."


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

What pisses me off the most... is that women BELIEVE these lies. They believe they aren't supposed to care about sex. They believe that because so many guys don't please them, sex is just something that is not pleasure-able. So when they get with a guy, she doesn't think about what she wants. She doesn't say anything therefore, he doesn't know any better and feels bad (or if she lies, feels awesome and then pulls the same sex-crap on someone else) and it just keeps cycling!

_It really ... irks me. I don't know what to do about it or how to help._



> Either trolls, or misogynists who don't see sex as something pleasurable for women. They probably still have the Victorian mindset that women have sex just to please men.


lol, they weren't trolls. I responded and one guy said something like "Well, women will really get into it if you are really horny and into it. I can tell the difference, from my experience." So he really believes that (but hopefully not anymore lol). And he probably thinks that "Oh, wow she's HORNY!!!" and the fact that she is turned on is quite enough. I was rollin' my eyes to Hong Kong!


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

sofort99 said:


> The correct response to that would have been:
> 
> "Well then dude, you need to go take lessons before you have sex again, because it sounds like you did it all wrong."


That was it. A dude in the elevator responded "You're doing it wrong."


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

dottywine said:


> What pisses me off the most... is that women BELIEVE these lies. They believe they aren't supposed to care about sex.


In America, it's to do with the ideal of Republican Motherhood in the 1800s... that women were the moral enforcers. Someone, idr who, wrote an influential book saying that it was the woman's responsibility to instill virtue in the man by denying sex. Obviously, this was before Kinsey came along.

Also related to the Puritans. Think about it-- in other countries, sex isn't as much of a taboo. Seeing violence gets a worse rap than seeing sex. In America, it's the reverse, which I think is funny, because imo sex is just a fact of life.

I'm in high school and it boggles my mind that there are girls who are like "She had sex? That's disgusting. What a slut." I can't imagine that someone doesn't get horny. @_nikkiannpet_ laughs when she imagines them climaxing.  But seriously, it can't be healthy to repress that...

Skjsdflkjsdflksdjgf *I'M A GIRL. I LIKE DICK. Whooopedy-fucking-doo.* "You're not a virgin? Did you enjoy it? :O What? I thought you were a good girl." Uhm, being a good girl has nothing to do with being a robot or lacking a clitoris, thank you. Sorry to rant, but I can't stand both ends of the spectrum-- those who have sex just to please men, and those who think that they _shouldn't_ have sex because they think that sex is all about pleasing men.


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

Slut does not = a woman who has sex because she wants to. It's more specific than that.
Now that we've got that out of the way, why should women _not_ like sex? Are we not human? C'mon, I shouldn't even have to explain this.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

dottywine said:


> ANNOYANCE #1
> In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms." I was so mad. I was fuming. I wanted to say something, but nothing came to mind, but luckily someone replied something like "I guess you don't have much sex" and everyone cheered, so I felt better.


This upsets you? Really?

They're nerds. At an anime convention. They probably haven't seen a vagina since they were born.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Nomenclature said:


> Also related to the Puritans. Think about it-- in other countries, sex isn't as much of a taboo. Seeing violence gets a worse rap than seeing sex. In America, it's the reverse, which I think is funny, because imo sex is just a fact of life.


That part has always been a bit ridiculous, especially when it comes to cinema. We're totally cool with movies where people inflict all sorts of violence and indignity on each other (ironically, Gibbon's "...Passion..." was one of the worst I've seen), but everyone freaks about sex, and we still have influential groups promoting "Abstinence Only" programs as a solution to teenage pregnancy despite its proven ineffectiveness. Again, lots of sex misinformation floating around...



> I can't imagine that someone doesn't get horny.


Fact of life, unless it's being repressed. 



> But seriously, it can't be healthy to repress that...


Yup, it has negative reverberations elsewhere in the personality. At least a person has to be able to admit the desire is there, even if feeling it has to be limited or controlled in one's life for whatever reason.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

dottywine said:


> In a men's forum, someone asked how to get better at sex. At least two men said something like "Just focus on you and she will feel what you feel" ... I don't think I've heard such bullocks in months!!


Don't some guys do this enough already? They actually need a forum to encourage such selfish, sexist behavior?


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Ostensibly.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> That part has always been a bit ridiculous, especially when it comes to cinema. We're totally cool with movies where people inflict all sorts of violence and indignity on each other (ironically, Gibbon's "...Passion..." was one of the worst I've seen), but everyone freaks about sex, and we still have influential groups promoting *"Abstinence Only" programs* as a solution to teenage pregnancy despite its proven ineffectiveness. Again, lots of sex misinformation floating around...


LMAO, seriously. Look up the essay called "Puritans and Sex". Even back then they did something similar... "Bundling" was basically when a teenage couple was allowed to sleep in the same bed, _supposedly_ with a board between them. Turns out that the pregnancy rates still remained constant because it was more the parents' denial than anything. Yuuup, you're going to sleep better at night, but your daughter's still going to fuck. :bored:

Abstinence is one of those things that's like... wow, really? Denial, much?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Probably a silly puritan holdover where somebody thought that "Good girls don't like sex. Ever."

I don't think they can really help this blatant fucktardery. They are basically lemmings, after all.

Become a lesbian.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Now we're talking.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish sexual orientation was something that could be consciously chosen, because then I would SO be a lesbian.

There's an extreme shortage in decent guys.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

[platitude]You'll find someone, someday.[/platitude]


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Jesus said:


> I wish sexual orientation was something that could be consciously chosen, because then I would SO be a lesbian.
> 
> There's an extreme shortage in decent guys.




As a lesbian, believe me when I say there are some pretty crappy women out there also. No guarantees I guess.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

android654 said:


> Yeah, he did but the show you're thinking of was "Hung" and it starred Thomas Jane. At least I think that's the show you're referring to. And it wasn't that bad of a show.
> 
> I was under the impression the real reason for sex was for everyone to cum. I mean unless you're trying to reproduce, which in that case, who cares? But if its the recreational kind, everyone's supposed to be taken care of in the end. If not, then someone's broken or someone doesn't know what their doing.




No...not Hung. It was called Red Shoe Diaries.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

SuPEReViL said:


> The soft porn I saw him in was as a narrator for Red Shoe Diaries.
> 
> Carry on


Damn...you beat me ;P


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Eerie said:


> Damn...you beat me ;P


Sowwy...

*slinks back into her quiet corner*


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

susurration said:


> I think this starts at a young age (at least in a western context). I remember growing up, any form of sexual exploration was frowned upon- not explicitly, but implicitly. Female sexuality is not really talked about, particularly masturbation. How many young girls grow up with the notion they aren't allowed to touch themselves I wonder? It wasn't said explicitly, but female sexuality at a young age (adolescence) seems to carry connotations of shame and 'badness'.


Agreed. It doesn't have to be said but by ignoring it, I think that sends a message in itself. I wasn't taught about masturbation, I didn't know what my body was capable of. I didn't know where a lot of things were either since the sex education system is tainted in the US. I'm disgusted that religion has been brought into the public school's sex education system. That's a huge failure our health and education systems had made. 

Joycelyn Elders was the Surgeon General of the United States during Bill Clinton's presidency. She had advocated teaching masturbation in the sex education so that children wouldn't be driven to seek out others for risky sexual pleasure. She was fired by Slick Willy for her comments. 

I could really go on about this, I should start a thread on it. I'm huge on comprehensive sex education.



> I think the other side to this slowly diminishing taboo is that men may be seen as the more sexualised and more sex crazed gender. Preceding this, many things are erroneously implicated to men particularly about their motivations. It results in things like male teachers not being able to hug their students, while female teachers, although it's outlawed, would probably be able to get away with it. The stigma regarding sex and men is one factor *penetrating* how society views their character. Men are considered less trustworthy and able to control their 'impulses'. It's a rather primitive stereotype , as all stereotypes often are.


Aww yeeeaaaah.


[This post showcases my two sides, serious & pervert]


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Joycelyn Elders was the Surgeon General of the United States during Bill Clinton's presidency. She had advocated teaching masturbation in the sex education so that children wouldn't be driven to seek out others for risky sexual pleasure. She was fired by Slick Willy for her comments.


If any adult _other than myself_ talked to my daughter about masturbation, of all things, I'd be *livid*. And I'm not even religious. 

I understand that most parents want to avoid teaching their children about sexuality, and that's why people want a more comprehensive sexual education system. But I disapprove of anyone that is not my daughter's parent talking to her about things of that nature when she's a child.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> If any adult _other than myself_ talked to my daughter about masturbation, of all things, I'd be *livid*. And I'm not even religious.
> 
> I understand that most parents want to avoid teaching their children about sexuality, and that's why people want a more comprehensive sexual education system. But I disapprove of anyone that is not my daughter's parent talking to her about things of that nature when she's a child.


I think it would be more directed at students nearing puberty/sexual maturity or junior high/high school aged. Not five-year-olds.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I think it would be more directed at students nearing puberty/sexual maturity or junior high/high school aged. Not five-year-olds.


I was already aware of that, but I still don't feel that going to school should be learning how to fap. And if anything, parents should get notices in the childs backpack, or something so that they know what's being taught and have the option of not sending their children. I'm aware this is a "conservative" opinion, but I feel like teaching those sorts of things are my responsibility, not some random teacher.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Seems harmless in comparison to teaching them what happens when they fuck. I don't think @Fizz means they'd be teaching them how to stroke themselves, but perhaps the benefits of it as opposed to abstinence or whatever is the preferred sexual deterrent now.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

android654 said:


> Seems harmless in comparison to teaching them what happens when they fuck. I don't think @Fizz means they'd be teaching them how to stroke themselves, but perhaps the benefits of it as opposed to abstinence or whatever is the preferred sexual deterrent now.


That's STILL my responsibility, not that of the school. I'm the parent, and frankly I do not trust the public school system teaching my daughter about sex.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eerie said:


> That's STILL my responsibility, not that of the school. I'm the parent, and frankly I do not trust the public school system teaching my daughter about sex.


Geez, ok Mulder.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

The school system shouldn't make any comment on sex beyond the basic biological principles of it. Some things are better left to parents to teach, not children. If the school must be involved at all, the school can provide materials to the parent to then teach to their children if the parent so wishes.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Sadly many parents do not teach their children(especially their girls) about sex at all. They have this mentality of "don't talk to them about it and they won't do it" and this is reflected in the rise of STDs and teenage pregnancies. My kids all went to school and sexual ed/health class more informed than 95% of the class. I talked to my girls about masturbation, and my son also. These are things that need to begin young and continue. When they ask, answer, it's really not that hard. I refuse to raise unaware, sexually repressed adults, and women whom don't own their sexuality. It's just crap.

BTW, the schools do send home papers when they are going to teach your kids, and allow you to review the materials beforehand to make an informed decision, can opt your child out, so conservative parents are able to make sure their children are taught exclusively at home.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

yes @killerB i agree with you entirely about being open and honest with your children about sex.My mother was too shy to speak to me about it as she wasn't told anything.I learnt from older cousins,books and experimentation.I made sure that i told my children all they need to know on the subject.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Agreed. It doesn't have to be said but by ignoring it, I think that sends a message in itself. I wasn't taught about masturbation, I didn't know what my body was capable of. I didn't know where a lot of things were either since the sex education system is tainted in the US. I'm disgusted that religion has been brought into the public school's sex education system. That's a huge failure our health and education systems had made.
> 
> Joycelyn Elders was the Surgeon General of the United States during Bill Clinton's presidency. She had advocated teaching masturbation in the sex education so that children wouldn't be driven to seek out others for risky sexual pleasure. She was fired by Slick Willy for her comments.
> 
> ...


I went to an all girls catholic school for four years. Condom's weren't even mentioned, and of course my parents didn't even talk about it either. I consider my lack of education censorship. Ignoring sex does not make it go away (indeed women in my year fell pregnant). 

I agree with you. I would feel more comfortable discussing sex in a educational setting than with my parents (who are biased in that regard). In physical health we talked about the different factors of health, including spirituality, but never sex. These are the kinds of scenarios that make it seem taboo, and can give rise to dysfunctional attitudes. 

There was a thread regarding sex education a while back, it's locked now though...

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/36023-sex-talk-schools-must.html


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> The school system shouldn't make any comment on sex beyond the basic biological principles of it. Some things are better left to parents to teach, not children. If the school must be involved at all, the school can provide materials to the parent to then teach to their children if the parent so wishes.


My school had an opt-out for sex education, but most of the parents never talked to their kids about sex. It's one of those big no-no subjects around here. I remember being in Freshman year of high school and a girl raised her hand and said, "But... how are babies made?" It's ridiculously common here for girls to learn about pregnancy first-hand through experience. >.> The parents don't teach their kids about sex, and the school thinks it's the parents' problem, and so it's fair game for any boy who decides to pick off whatever girl is most naive. Then before you know it we've got three pregnant girls in middle school and maybe ten in high school.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL! Reminds me of the old joke:

Guy One: Hey, do women have orgasms?
Guy Two: Who cares?!

"Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
~ MLK


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

hziegel said:


> My school had an opt-out for sex education, but most of the parents never talked to their kids about sex. It's one of those big no-no subjects around here. I remember being in Freshman year of high school and a girl raised her hand and said, "But... how are babies made?" It's ridiculously common here for girls to learn about pregnancy first-hand through experience. >.> The parents don't teach their kids about sex, and the school thinks it's the parents' problem, and so it's fair game for any boy who decides to pick off whatever girl is most naive. Then before you know it we've got three pregnant girls in middle school and maybe ten in high school.


It's not the school's job to act as a surrogate parent, especially when it comes to issues of moral importance.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

timeless said:


> It's not the school's job to act as a surrogate parent, especially when it comes to issues of moral importance.


And what happens when it's an issue of physical well being and safety? Nine girls were diagnosed with HIV a few years ago within my district, three in middle school and six in high school. The culprit was one 24 year old man. These girls knew nothing about what they were getting into because their culture and their families made this "moral" choice for them to live in ignorance. Is it the right of their parents to impose this idiotic backward way of life and endanger their children so?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

hziegel said:


> And what happens when it's an issue of physical well being and safety? Nine girls were diagnosed with HIV a few years ago within my district, three in middle school and six in high school. The culprit was one 24 year old man. These girls knew nothing about what they were getting into because their culture and their families made this "moral" choice for them to live in ignorance. Is it the right of their parents to impose this idiotic backward way of life and endanger their children so?


Whether or not a parent is neglectful has no bearing on what the school should do.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

timeless said:


> It's not the school's job to act as a surrogate parent, especially when it comes to issues of moral importance.


Moral? I could've sworn fucking was physiological. 

I think schools and government have an inherent responsibility to ensure people understand the ramifications of their actions and that includes sex. I can't begin to count the number of people I knew in high school with stds or multiple children before their 21st birthday. Now, comprehensive sex ed might have or might have not prevented such things, but at least the schools can say that they tried.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz come'ere gurl *wiggles all applicable eyebrows*


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

@Kr3m1in

Wrong person. :tongue:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

viva
whew...yeah..please disregard.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm here anyway babeh :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz see those socks standing in the corner?
bend over, pour tide on em, and rub 'em against themselves til' you see sparks

*gets equipped with a cigar and a glass of scotch*


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I never said that. Them SLUTS. Them send love through our stomach.Them inspire HATE & MASTURBATION.


I see someone else has been playing the avatar theft game.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

dottywine said:


> I don't want to sound like a misandrist, but sometimes men annoy me.
> 
> ANNOYANCE #1
> In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms." I was so mad. I was fuming. I wanted to say something, but nothing came to mind, but luckily someone replied something like "I guess you don't have much sex" and everyone cheered, so I felt better.


There's your problem right there.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

It doesn't matter whether someone is male/female, if he/she doesn't show an interest or not being confident about it, he/she will be disregarded. It's just a fact of society that females are educated to not reveal it to males,

Males and Females are human beings, but they are "still" different in many ways. I tried to treat a female just like a friend, but it doesn't work. She's looking for something else, that's not attainable by a normal friendship or casual relation. I admit that I'm also looking for something else more than that.

Males could go on and on in an intellectual discussion with little to no emotional content. But most females need excitement and emotional roller coaster to overcome their boredom. That's why there are more females as artists, than a technical endeavor such as science and engineering.

As with sex, males tend to go straight to the point of resolving their urges. This is not the case with females who want to experience the "value" of it, and tend to add more emotional significance to it.


----------



## Beefpatrol (Feb 12, 2010)

Proteus said:


> Something tells me these guys (and others of their ilk described in your post) do a lot of "focusing on you" if yaknamean. Their sexual selfishness and chauvinism comes from them not being able to please women in the first place due to their mindsets, which leads to scant repeat performances. Ironic how those that tend to be the loudest about this sort of thing are no doubt those with the least practical experience. But they gotta keep up that macho front, brah.



Honestly, what it really sounds like to me is someone trying to give advice that would be better worded like: "Maybe the problem is that you are so overly focused on your <insert sexual act> technique that instead of connecting with her and showing her how much you want her, you're making her feel like she's at the gynocologist. Perhaps you should relax a bit and actually *feel* how much you want her and let that be somewhat obvious to her instead of being afraid you aren't doing <insert sexual act> well enough, because if the two of you have even a minor degree of mutual empathy, the stimulation coming from the erogenous zone between the ears will be far greater than whatever the most <insert sexual act> technical virtuoso could muster anyway. Plus, *you* will enjoy it a lot more too, which should make you both happy."


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Beefpatrol said:


> Honestly, what it really sounds like to me is someone trying to give advice that would be better worded like: "Maybe the problem is that you are so overly focused on your <insert sexual act> technique that instead of connecting with her and showing her how much you want her, you're making her feel like she's at the gynocologist. Perhaps you should relax a bit and actually *feel* how much you want her and let that be somewhat obvious to her instead of being afraid you aren't doing <insert sexual act> well enough, because if the two of you have even a minor degree of mutual empathy, the stimulation coming from the erogenous zone between the ears will be far greater than whatever the most <insert sexual act> technical virtuoso could muster anyway. Plus, *you* will enjoy it a lot more too, which should make you both happy."


That is an optimistic interpretation. I would like to think that is what they meant. :happy:


----------



## Beefpatrol (Feb 12, 2010)

undead said:


> It doesn't matter whether someone is male/female, if he/she doesn't show an interest or not being confident about it, he/she will be disregarded. It's just a fact of society that females are educated to not reveal it to males,
> 
> Males and Females are human beings, but they are "still" different in many ways. I tried to treat a female just like a friend, but it doesn't work. She's looking for something else, that's not attainable by a normal friendship or casual relation. I admit that I'm also looking for something else more than that.
> 
> ...


This seems to be more of an F vs. T thing than a male vs. female thing. It is true that there are more female "F"s and more male "T"s, but there are still lots of male "F"s and female "T"s.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Beefpatrol said:


> This seems to be more of an F vs. T thing than a male vs. female thing. It is true that there are more female "F"s and more male "T"s, but there are still lots of male "F"s and female "T"s.


Females with dominant T. Are they really looking for males with dominant F and weak T?
Males with dominant F. Are they really looking for females with dominant T and weak F?

On the other side:
Males with dominant T will be okay with Females with dominant F.
Females with dominant F will be okay with Males with dominant T.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

iindigo said:


> I don't think it's about men seeing women as commodities.
> 
> 
> Instead, I feel it's from a cocktail of other factors, including modern society's shunning of masculinity, fear of rejection by females, and fear of offending the opposite gender. The result is a man who lacks assertiveness (a lack of balls, so to speak) and is too afraid of speak to women in any meaningful depth, especially when regarding sexual matters. I know, because I have experienced this first-hand.
> ...


Totally relate to what you are saying. In my case I can also add that I feel shame a lot of times when I am aroused sexually by a woman or if I picture myself having sex with a woman I know. I feel that I don't deserve to have these thoughts or if people knew about them they would think of me as a pervert. Not knowing how to handle woman or having shame over your sexuality defiantly is not healthy. Has helped me have a low opinion of myself and kept me from getting into meaningful romantic relationships with women. Thanks for your post, glad to see there are other males who feel similiar to how I do.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

undead said:


> Males could go on and on in an intellectual discussion with little to no emotional content. But most females need excitement and emotional roller coaster to overcome their boredom. That's why there are more females as artists, than a technical endeavor such as science and engineering.


Hahahahaha, how ironic. I'm going into physics and industrial design.

Also ironic is the idea that there are more females as artists, yet most of the artists displayed in museums are male. :bored:



> As with sex, males tend to go straight to the point of resolving their urges. This is not the case with females who want to experience the "value" of it, and tend to add more emotional significance to it.


"The thing most of us love junkies ache for can't be found in a toy. They've yet to come up with a vibrator that whispers in your ear or holds you tight at 3 A.M."
"They've yet to come up with a lot of men who do that."



Fizz said:


> Joycelyn Elders was the Surgeon General of the United States during Bill Clinton's presidency. She had advocated teaching masturbation in the sex education so that children wouldn't be driven to seek out others for risky sexual pleasure. She was fired by Slick Willy for her comments.


Me: "Wait, so if they didn't have sex, and they didn't masturbate, wtf did they DO?"
Teacher [with sarcasm]: They twiddled their thumbs, played cards, and watched fences.

I really can't stand how my mom is about dealing with me and sex...


 I never got the talk.
 I'm not supposed to masturbate
 "Don't let a boy touch you there!" WOMAN, do you not think I know what a vagina or clitoris is?
 Condom in possession? She stalks me (LITERALLY following me in her car if I leave the house...), goes through my room to find contact numbers and repeatedly harass my friends, etc.
 "If you like girls, you better die." Oh, tell that to the girl who was my lesbian prom date sophomore year.
 Seriously, there's a line between being innocent and being clueless. I have a younger friend to whom I'm basically a sex ed teacher because her parents don't talk about it AT ALL. I don't make fun of people for it as much as I am concerned about them.



> Females with dominant T. Are they really looking for males with dominant F and weak T?


I seriously don't remember any F's that I've gotten along with in relationships except a possible Se+Te ESFP and an Ni+Ti INFJ. I don't consciously think _Ew, feeler men_, but I don't get along with them as well.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

dottywine said:


> What pisses me off the most... is that women BELIEVE these lies. They believe they aren't supposed to care about sex. They believe that because so many guys don't please them, sex is just something that is not pleasure-able. So when they get with a guy, she doesn't think about what she wants. She doesn't say anything therefore, he doesn't know any better and feels bad (or if she lies, feels awesome and then pulls the same sex-crap on someone else) and it just keeps cycling!


Yeah, I agree. But I rarely ever found joy in pleasuring guys anyway (so I don't usually do it), I've been asked many times and I do reject a lot. Unless if they were willing to do the same. 
I prefer cuddling in bed doing nothing at all, I find this better. I hate it when guys don't care about my feelings and only care about theirs; I usually rage at them. Well by raging means questioning their injustice acts. If a guy doesn't want to pleasure me as much as I want to pleasure him, he can fuck off because I'm not wasting my time with an undeveloped patriarchal retard.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

dottywine said:


> I don't want to sound like a misandrist, but sometimes men annoy me.
> 
> ANNOYANCE #1
> In the elevator in an anime convention. It was full of people. I forgot what triggered this, but a guy said "What? Psh, Women don't have orgasms." I was so mad. I was fuming. I wanted to say something, but nothing came to mind, but luckily someone replied something like "I guess you don't have much sex" and everyone cheered, so I felt better.
> ...


Lol, it was at an anime convention what do you expect. Half of the guys there are probably virgins, COME ON!


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

Nomenclature said:


> Abstinence is one of those things that's like... wow, really? Denial, much?


I practiced abstinence all through out my teenage-hood. I am very glad I waited because teenage boys don't know what they're doing. I wish every girl can loose her virginity to a caring man. Its rare to find a teenage boy who did his research.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

dottywine said:


> ...teenage boys don't know what they're doing. I wish every girl can loose her virginity to a caring man. Its rare to find a teenage boy who did his research.


Don't get me wrong, I agree with you there, mostly. If the couple isn't on a basis where she can teach him what turns her on or they can _discover_ it together, what's the point?

I just don't think a girl should be grouped into "good" or "bad" on the basis of her virginity when that's a decision with so many factors going into it, or parents burying their heads in the sand at the prospect of their teens having sex and advocating repression. I'd _at least_ want my future kids to know that masturbation is healthy, that there's no guilt in accepting that drive, and to not be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> If you love sex so much, why is it so goddamn hard to get laid? I'm sure you love sex, but the way in which you view it varies greatly from the way in which guys do.
> 
> For example, if you came up to me and said "Do you want to have sex with me in the bathroom" and were serious, I would go and have sex with you in the bathroom
> 
> ...





Nomenclature said:


> Don't get me wrong, I agree with you there, mostly. If the couple isn't on a basis where she can teach him what turns her on or they can _discover_ it together, what's the point?
> 
> I just don't think a girl should be grouped into "good" or "bad" on the basis of her virginity when that's a decision with so many factors going into it, or parents burying their heads in the sand at the prospect of their teens having sex and advocating repression. I'd _at least_ want my future kids to know that masturbation is healthy, that there's no guilt in accepting that drive, and to not be afraid to ask questions.


Its scary to talk about sex and drugs to me. I personally am okay with masturbation and pot and things of that nature, but it is really easy for someone to abuse it and use it as escapism. An excuse to not accomplish goals. Or to do it when they feel bad so they don't have to deal with it. There is such a fine line with these things. I understand why parents would want to teach their children to just NOT do it. I am not sure what type of education yields the SMARTEST results.

Edit: I bring up drugs to illustrate what I mean better.


----------

